# The winter is back!



## Isa (Dec 17, 2009)

Is it getting cold where you live? 
Me YES! This morning, the temp outside was -30C with the wind! It was sooo cold, I waited for the suburb train for like 15 minutes, during that time, I was thinking about Hermy sleeping under his MVB  Lucky Hermy!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 17, 2009)

That is pretty chilly! It snowed here a few days ago.


----------



## BigBiscuit (Dec 17, 2009)

Actually, Here in Iowa, we are going through a heat wave. It was actually 28 degrees F. However, we did get socked pretty good with snow last week.

So, would you say you are experiencing an Alberta Clipper?


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 17, 2009)

In WI. Got a ton of snow last week, we went from having none, to having a foot or so to shovel. I actually had a day of classes canceled! it was fun! (to stay inside) I'm so glad the semester is almost over because I walk to class and darn near freeze off body parts trying to get there and back.


----------



## Isa (Dec 17, 2009)

I love snow  but I do not like it when it is super cold, cold is fine but not super cold!

Wow Evan 28F, it is not that bad. I do not think it is because of the Alberta Clipper, because I live in the province of Quebec.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 17, 2009)

The winters here where I live aren't all that bad, however, its cold and foggy here today. I have my Aldabran shed divided with the Yellowfoot tortoises on one side and the Aldabs on the other. I took advantage of the Aldabs being outside in the fog to do some minor repairs to the Yellowfoot side of the shed and to rearrange the lights in there. I had to kneel on a pig blanket for a few minutes, and that felt SO GOOD!!! In fact it was so nice in there that I had to remove my jacket!

I really don't mind the cold weather, but I'm sure looking forward to having Spring back again!!


----------



## Isa (Dec 17, 2009)

Spring is one of my favorite season , The grass, the warm weather, the tree leaves, the ducks and the birds are comming back!


----------



## Candy (Dec 17, 2009)

Isa, we are freezing here as it is 76 degrees today.  Sorry couldn't pass that one up. Sunny California is wonderful. Dale has his heater on even though it is kind of warm outside. He's lovin his new heater that we bought for him two weeks ago.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 17, 2009)

California still can not make up it's mind weather wise, this weekend is supposed to get up to 80 this weekend.


----------



## Isa (Dec 17, 2009)

I am soooo jealous of you guys . 
Dale must be so cute saying ''thank you mummy for the new heater ''. 
Ahh California, I really want to go there one day. My boss went in San Fransisco this year for 2 weeks, she loved it . 
It is so weird, while I am freezing and paying crazy electricity bills during the winter, some of you guys can go to the beach and eat outside on your patio. 
By the way I have a questions, The Canadian ducks left in November (it was so cute, they form a V line and we hear Quack quack quack ). Do you know where they go during the winter, I know they are going south but I do not know where, I am curious


----------



## terryo (Dec 17, 2009)

It's freezing here today...23 in the sun. Very sunny...brisk..I don't know where your ducks went Isa, but the geese never left here like they were supposed to......I don't know why, but I went to the cemetery and really had to watch where I was stepping...what a mess.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 17, 2009)

BigBiscuit said:


> Actually, Here in Iowa, we are going through a heat wave. It was actually 28 degrees F. However, we did get socked pretty good with snow last week.



Sounds like us in Nebraska. So much nicer this week then last with the snow (we got 12" to add to the 3" a couple of days before) and temps in the negative columns. Was funny watching the geese trying to walk in snow deeper then their bellies can clear.

My husband was replacing a backporch door (just a screen door), when I reminded him to check the bathtub drain, so he went into the cellar, leaving the floor door to it open after he came back upstairs. He went to bed before finishing the screen door, so it was off on the porch all night, right by that open cellar floor door. Wasn't such a pleasant thing to wake up to the water lines being frozen nor once they thawed out, having to replace some of the pipes.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 17, 2009)

It was in the teens here at night and below freezing still in the day last week, and that is nearly record-breaking this time of year and actually just in general. I like our typical winter weather of mostly above freezing all the time, clouds, and drizzle. Not a big fan of snow and ice. Last year we had a blizzard and we were stuck at home about 4 days. This year I already slid in my car down a hill, hit a curb, and got rear ended (actually sounds a lot worse than it was as all that is wrong is a dent in each of our cars). I was very luck I didn't hit anyone as it could have been reversed very easily. We had about 10 accidents that morning that I know of; sure there was more. Right next to my house. They salter the flat surfaces but not the hills...strange and dangerous.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm in Illinois and it's currently snowing...blah. This is technically my first snowfall of the year because I slept through the other one, and we only got like an inch.
I went to school in central IL but now that I'm home further north it's colder and we'll be getting more snow...great...
There's actually a high of 34 today so it's not bad. I can probably even take my pups for a walk!


----------



## Isa (Dec 18, 2009)

I hate driving during or after a snow storm, it is sooo dangerous...


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 18, 2009)

I am so glad someone else started a thread to complain about winter, weather and temperatures.

It would help if I didn't get so cold during winter. I want a fur coat, or thermals that really work, maybe with an electric switch and thermostat so I could control how warm or cool I want to be, especially my hands. And really thin material, so I could wear it under my regular clothes every day. I already have that undersilk stuff and underarmor, but what really actually works best is a set of my husband's old Air Force issue thermal underwear! Unfortunately, it is not thin, or size small, so it's not exactly fashionable! Sometimes I use those handwarmer packets, but one cannot do housework or drive around on errands while holding a handwarmer.

Now that I have been able to whine on two separate threads, I am starting to feel a bit better.


----------



## Isa (Dec 18, 2009)

lol Stephanie, I really like your idea of wearing something with an electric switch and thermostat . The only problem could be....
What would I do to keep my nose warm and comfy, because now, when I am going outside it is all red and cold


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 18, 2009)

Isa said:


> lol Stephanie, I really like your idea of wearing something with an electric switch and thermostat . The only problem could be....
> What would I do to keep my nose warm and comfy, because now, when I am going outside it is all red and cold



Nose muffs?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Nose muffs?



A big, round, red clown nose stuffed with fiber fill insulation!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 18, 2009)

emysemys said:


> A big, round, red clown nose stuffed with fiber fill insulation!



...couldn't be more conspicuous than the real thing!


----------



## Isa (Dec 18, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Stephanie Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Nose muffs?
> ...



Very good idea Stephanie and Yvonne, where can I buy one


----------



## Stazz (Dec 21, 2009)

- 30 !!!!!!!!!!!! That is ridiculous !!!!!!!!! TOOOOOO cold ! Uh uh, not for me thank !!!!!!!!! Its WInter here in Dubai too, night's get down to about 15C and day is anything up to 27C - not bad  It does hang around 24, 25 though,


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow that is cold.. It had snowed here in Mansfield, Nottinghamshire in the UK -3C is our lowest degree we reached and it is very cold, But it is clearing now thank Goodness!
xxx


----------

